# New to 40k, getting nervous...



## NotZach (Jan 15, 2010)

Hey folks,

I am new to 40K, and Orks are definitely me and my personality. With that said, my friends who are also starting 40K have chosen Space Wolves and Necrons. We decided to attempt to learn some of the rules, so my friend and I played a "game". He only had 14 necron warriors, so I matched him points wise with a war boss, 18 boys and a nob. 

So he shot me to hell as I marched across the board. Once I got close and charged him, I was down to my warboss, the nob and a few boys. Once the assault began, I started to feel like I had made a big mistake choosing Orks. The shooting phases were a joke and the assault phase felt like the necrons were on par with my pieces. 

Now, I understand that it's not a great way to try and army (one squad running at another), and that isn't the Ork strategy (hiking 6 inches at a time, 4ft across a table). It really was just to experience a few different rules. I'm sure we did many things wrong, but for the Necrons to shoot and then gets overwatch and then get attacks during the assault phase really felt like a cqc army has a lot stacked against it. Before I invest too much into this army, I'd like to maybe get some of your thoughts on my experience and maybe draw comparisons to your own. I was so excited to go and expand on my army this weekend and instead I've spent the whole weekend second guessing myself.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

I am a necron player and I hate playing Ork as I can never manage to defeat them, mainly becasue nobz are just so tough - crons are about volume mid strength high AP fire so can ID nobz. Also games get much more balanced once you get to 1000pts+ and as you said walking 6" a time then running isn't a great option, you probably want a few trucks so you can get across the board really quick and assault the turn that you get out.

Finally don't knock Ork shooting, they may not be good at hitting but they are cheap guns so make sure you have plenty.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Stick with your Orks mate, they will be due a new Codex in the not too distant future which will help them out enormously and they are an army that can work.

Have a look around at the Ultimate Unit Game threads on here and you'll see that Orks are almost always the winners. Sure not a true indication of the table top but it is a pretty good pointer.

As Falcoso says, Orks are all about numbers, LARGE numbers.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

NotZach said:


> hiking 6 inches at a time, 4ft across a table


Remember that you can both move the 6'' in the movement, and run D6 inches int he shooting phase as well. In case both of you are new to the game, in the shooting phase you can choose to either shoot or run D6.

It seems you are going the choppah route (focusing on melee), so legging it in the shooting phase might be a strategy that will work for you, if you choose to try this little squad against squad experiment again 

I can also attest to what the others are saying; Orks rely not on strength in their models, but by sheer numbers. Sure they can field a tough Warboss, but their main strength is wave after wave of Orks, that are soo numerous that you cannot gun them all down.

Have fun playing the Orks - You will have the Necron player crying in no time I'm sure


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Orks are like big green shooting fungus nids. They are terrible in small numbers, but when they have friendly fire mishaps it just makes the game great, especially if it wins you the game.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

keep with the orks, your match is not representative of their overall strength, and usablity, and as Magpie say'd they are likely to get a new codex very soon.


----------



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

Could also be that you weren't playing with enough terrain. Area and line of sight blocking. Also overwatch hits on a 6, so you shouldn't of taken a huge loss from that going in (Unless he had ridiculous luck).


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Like others said Squad vs Squad isn't very good to test armies out. Sine you are with friends you could cut out a bunch of circles and label what they are and make an army doing that and then play, it's what my group does when we want to test an army we don't have.

P.s. trace the bases.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Orks at such a small pts level will suffer, once you hit 500-1000-1500+ you'll notice a difference


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

What numbers were you playing with? Usually, an ork mob suffers greatly in the shooting phase. And why were you 4ft apart? 4x6 table, 12" off the center line, should be about 2-3 ft apart. 6" move + ~3" run, the mob should be there about turn 3. 

However, the other commenters are correct. Orcs don't do well at low points, they come into their own at higher point levels. What I suggest is buying a Nob Squad, stuffing them in a looted vehicle, and zooming at the enemy. That gives a much different experience than footslogging.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Your giving up because you lost a squad by squad match when from the looks of it you don't know all the rules. 

Instead of assuming because you lost one incomplete thing that Orks are just then give up now. I will save you wasting alot of money. 

Orks require numbers, regarding the shooting, their shooting can be deadly. So what their BS is low, so are Guard. But at the end of the day through the law of averages some will hit. So it balances out, plus you aren't at that much of a disadvantage in overwatch. Hell it's probably an advantage. 

Plus their codex is old so suffer in comparison to Necrons in that regard, but the should be getting a codex next year so will be balanced out and that will bring various improvements.


----------



## NotZach (Jan 15, 2010)

I am not giving up, but I was a little discouraged. Reading these comments made me feel like I am making the right choice by continuing to build my army. I knew that there squad v squad wouldn't be the most accurate, but it just felt like I had been DESTROYED and not close by any measure. I'm going to throw together an army list and see what you all say and continue my collection. Thanks for all the comments, It's nice to get reassurance.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Just stick with it. Honestly it's better to stick with an army you enjoy for whatever reason - models, fluff, playstyle - even if it's losing and just get better than jump to a new one. So just stick at it.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

and once you get started it could be an idea to start a project log, might help keep the motivation and painting tips going


----------



## Suijin (Aug 11, 2011)

Going just squad to squad or any really small points game also really needs a smaller board to play on. No surprise the shooting army came out on top there.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Loli said:


> Just stick with it. Honestly it's better to stick with an army you enjoy for whatever reason - models, fluff, playstyle - even if it's losing and just get better than jump to a new one. So just stick at it.


This is good advice. You'll learn how to win over time, but you can't learn how to like an army. Stick with the orkz, paint everything red, convert stuff by covering it in the contents of your bits box and enjoy your greenskins :victory:


----------

